# Don't use sat nav when driving



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Link


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Our sat nav (tablet with co pilot) sits in the cubby above the glove box and is solely for use by the navigator.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

WildThingsKev said:


> Our sat nav (tablet with co pilot) sits in the cubby above the glove box and is solely for use by the navigator.


Ditto with sat nav.
I follow verbal instructions from both of them.....not always easy!:surprise::wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That'd never work for me though.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Title should be 'Don't use your phone as a sat nav'.

Both our tablets sit on the drinks holder, no need to touch them when driving.

Peter


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You also shouldn't use you phone to take selfies when driving!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-37795008


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Title should be 'Don't use your phone as a sat nav'.
> 
> Both our tablets sit on the drinks holder, no need to touch them when driving.
> 
> Peter


I did think of that Peter, but the same rules apply, IE tape your hands to the wheel, don't use window/mirror switches, don't change radio stations or put in a CD, god forbid if you need to scratch anything.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Kev's comment about taping hands to wheel is not far off. :wink2:

Whether it's illegal or not seems to depend on the interpretation of "_using_".

If "_using_" involves touching the phone, then it seems it *is* illegal. Just letting it sit there and guide you is perfectly OK.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskUK/comments/3bjaqg

I would presume that (_by the same token_) adjusting a "proper" satnav while driving is also illegal . . . which brings us to the rest of Kev's jovial comments!!

It has always amazed me that so many relatively trivial activities are illegal (_not using phones or texting - that is criminally stupid_) but you can light a small fire under your nose without breaking the law!! :surprise:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> I think Kev's comment about taping hands to wheel is not far off. :wink2:
> 
> Whether it's illegal or not seems to depend on the interpretation of "_using_".
> 
> ...


Not for long (can you actually light one on the move) and it's illegal in a business vehicle, and I think if kids are in the car too.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I did think of that Peter, but the same rules apply, IE tape your hands to the wheel, don't use window/mirror switches, don't change radio stations or put in a CD, god forbid if you need to scratch anything.


Or change gear :surprise:

My defence would be that by law I was tested by government approved examiners every 6 months to check my ability to operate a 52t machine in 3 dimensions with one hand, the throttles with another, whilst talking to ATC on the radio and reading the information on the approach chart in front of me. In addition I had to respond to check list items for system controls that only I could reach to operate.

The difficulty is that the law about mobile phones is probably drafted as an 'absolute' offence, so that all that is required is to prove that you touched it. It is different with some other activites where there is no specific law prohibiting the activity so the police can only use 'Driving without due care' or 'Dangerous driving', which can be approprate if the activity was deemed to have contributed to an accident.

Geoff


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I was taught to drive with one arm waving out of a window if I wanted to turn either left, right or slowing down to stop !!!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

charlieivan said:


> I was taught to drive with one arm waving out of a window if I wanted to turn either left, right or slowing down to stop !!!!!!


I think we may have moved on from that   but is it, was it law, and did it get repealed if it was


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think we may have moved on from that   but is it, was it law, and did it get repealed if it was


Well it was certainly in the Highway code and the Driving Test but have been dropped from there, but that may not mean you cannot use them.

The point is, have hand signals been *prohibited* by law, since under English law what is not prohibited is permitted?

Does anyone know of a Court decision where anyone has been found guilty for using a hand signal?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Well it was certainly in the Highway code and the Driving Test but have been dropped from there, but that does not mean you cannot use them.
> 
> The point is have hand signals been *prohibited* by law, since under English law what is not prohibited is permitted?
> 
> Geoff


Put a bit more eloquently than me there Geoff


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think we may have moved on from that   but is it, was it law, and did it get repealed if it was


It was definitely law at the time as it was a requirement as part of the driving test. No wing mirrors so you had to check over your shoulder, wind down a window, stick your arm out, move off, change gear, wind window back up. Life's a doddle these days.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Well it was certainly in the Highway code and the Driving Test but have been dropped from there, but that may not mean you cannot use them.
> 
> The point is, have hand signals been *prohibited* by law, since under English law what is not prohibited is permitted?
> 
> ...


Didnt you also have to have someone running in front waving a red flag in those days? 

I know loads of hand signals. Have to use them on the bike all the time.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Hand signals are still in the Highway Code but I presume if you crashed whilst trying to do a hand signal out of the window whilst changing gear then you could get prosecuted!
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/the-highway-code/signals-to-other-road-users


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> Hand signals are still in the Highway Code but I presume if you crashed whilst trying to do a hand signal out of the window whilst changing gear then you could get prosecuted!
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/the-highway-code/signals-to-other-road-users


Might get you through an MOT then > >


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am only aware of two signals around here...... :nerd:

one uses two fingers and the other just one..... :surprise:

and I doubt that either appear in the Highway Code (or the French equivalent which is probably about the same thickness as Encyclopedia Britannica)...... :wink2:

Dave >


----------

